# Halbarkeit von RMX



## dcg (16. April 2006)

Hi, überlege mir ein RMX zu kaufen .
Wollte mal fragen wie stabil die sind hab gehöhrt die Schwinge soll ab und zu reißen ?


----------



## blaubaer (17. April 2006)

RMX Thread am besten dort mal schauen  

aber mit solchen fragen wie du sie stellst, machst du dich nicht beliebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iNSANE! (17. April 2006)

Hi dcg, erstmal willkommen im Forum.

Wenn man den RMX THread durchgeht wirst du feststellen dass wohl alle RMX'er sehr zufriedene Rider sind, was an der langen Produkthistorie liegt. Letztlich geht das RMX aufs RM9/6/7 zurueck und Rocky hat viel Erfahrung mit der Dimensionierung der Schwinge sammeln koennen.
Es gab eine Serie (2004) bei der es Toleranzen im Bereich DogBone (Der Anlenkungshebel) gab was zu zerstoerten Lagern fuehrte die aber anstandslos getauscht wurden. (KEINE gerissenen Hinterbauten!)
Von gerissenen Hinterbauten hab ich bisher nix gehoert (Man berichtige mich). Sicher KANN es sowas geben, wie bei anderen Bikes auch aber es ist ganz sicher NICHT die Regel.
Wenn jemand sowas erzaehlt ist es wie immer: Er hat gehoert nen Freund vonnem Kumpel...usw. Ich denke Du verstehst.
Ich hab nen Spezl der Erzaehlt auch rum die DEMO's reissen immer. Er hat aber noch nie eines gehabt oder gefahren und selber zerbrochen gesehen.
Also gib nicht allzuviel auf unqualifizierte und populistische Behauptungen und mach Dir Dein eigenes Bild und das wird sicher ein sehr gutes sein, da das RMX ein echter, robuster HC Freerider ist.

P.S. Vll knackt ne Schwinge mal wenn dumme Kids von der Garage ins Flat droppen...also immer vorsichtig sein mit so Behauptungen und lieber fragen was die Leute damit so gemacht haben.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen.


----------



## dcg (17. April 2006)

vielen dank für die ausfürliche antwort .


----------



## Xexano (20. April 2006)

Bin selber ein RMX-Fahrer. Okay, ich droppe noch nichts ernstes oder so... aber man versicherte mir zwei Dinge:

1.) Das Bike könnte VIELLEICHT ab 20 Höhenmeter mal brechen... mal im Ernst... das springt grad mal Bender oder David Kretz...
2.) Brichst du dir eher deine Knochen als das RMX

Und: Schau dir mal die Fahrstile von Thomas Vanderham, Wade Simmons, Richie Schley, Mario Lenzen (er ist hier auch tätig) uvm. an... und ich glaube net, dass ihre RMXs so oft gerissen sind... (vielleicht täusche ich mich auch aber...  ) 

Rocky steht schon zu seiner Quali...  

Und klar, kein Bike ist unbesiegbar stabil... 

Sowie: Hast du schon jemals Fotos von einem gerissenen RMX-Rahmen gesehen? Ich nicht!


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. April 2006)

Stimmt Xexano. Es gibt kein Bike das unzerstörbar ist. Aber ein gebrochenes RMX hab ich auch noch nie gesehen! In nem anderen Thread hatten wir das Thema schon sehr intensiv diskutiert. Hier der Link: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=211409

schönen Abend noch..


----------



## mbt (29. April 2006)

Also kann auch noch nichts über gerissene RMX sagen dabei fahre ich selber eins aus der 2004er Serie wo schon viele gesagt haben das es dort mim Hinterbau Probleme geben soll was ich aber nicht bestätigen kann. Und wie auch schon gesagt wurde na klar gibt es Spezialisten die auch ein RMX zu klein Holz verarbeiten können aber dafür ist das geilste Bike der Welt doch nicht gebaut worden !


----------

